# Arrgh! HR10-250 v6.3b constantly rebooting!!



## vonburkleo (Feb 15, 2003)

Not sure when it was upgraded, but my unit is running software verion 6.3b. I haven't watched much TV in the last few days, but watching the Dallas/Eagles game today, the darn box keeps freezing, then reboting every 20-30 minutes. It's pretty much useless. 

Anyone else with this exact issue? I've seen posts about people experiencing daily reboots, but this is ridiculous!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

If it is rebooting and freezing about every 20-30 minutes it is most likely a failing hard drive.


----------



## Monkeybiz (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm having the exact same problem so doubt it's his HDD. Pretty coincidental that all week I've had reboots since the 6.3b upgrade. And I still can't find folders in my list. 

I'm call DTV tomorrow and demanding some redress.


----------



## vonburkleo (Feb 15, 2003)

No DTV redress for me...I bought this box from a retailer a couple of years ago (nothing DTV could do for me...although I'm sure they would repeat their offer to give me a HR-20 for $99 if I gave them the HR-10....yeah right).


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I had one last night.

Was watching something from a couple weeks ago, halfway through, "Welcome, Powering Up".

I've had 6.3b for about a week or so, but haven't done much watching on this TiVo, as it isn't as full as the others, so couldn't say if it was a one time occurance or if has been frequent since 6.3b.


phox


----------



## JPhotoz (Aug 27, 2005)

I have the reboot problem too. I am still with 6.3a even though I have forced call twice a day. 

I called DTV and they told me that this is the first they have heard about reboots and freezing up with the HR10. 

I basically called him a liar. 

He offered me a new machine ( I did not ask which one) for 19 shipping but I would possible have to ship my machine back (possibly) 

But 2 year commimnent. 

I told him I would have to think about it. 

Since some are telling me that it still happens with the new 6.3b I will have to call them back. If I can get it without the 2 year. 

Then I would have to learn how to take programs off the old machine. 

Jordan


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

JPhotoz said:


> I have the reboot problem too. I am still with 6.3a even though I have forced call twice a day.
> 
> I called DTV and they told me that this is the first they have heard about reboots and freezing up with the *HR20*.


There's your problem, you have 6.3a on a machine it wasn't made for. 

phox


----------



## JPhotoz (Aug 27, 2005)

Opps I meant to say hr10.

I fixed it above

Jordan


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

6.3a has audio issues with fox ota, 6.3b has issues with the logs filling up thus causing seveal issues. Call DTV and complain!!!


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

I am having the same problems with my HD DirecTivo. I will go to watch a Tivo'd show and it is only a partial recording. When I look at the recording history, it says "power was disconnected" which I know is not the case. I am also finding that sometimes when I come downstairs to watch TV, I turn my TV on and its just a black screen, no picture. The Tivo will not respond to the remote and it is locked up. The only way to recover is to unplug and plug the unit back in.

I have called DirecTV and they say they have no other reports of this, which is obviously not the case based on this thread. Their resolution was to have me either reformat the drive or go to one of their new HD DVR systems and force me to lose Tivo. 

What I will probably do is go buy a HD standalone Tivo, get Time Warner cable, and tell DirectTV to show it up their a-holes.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

I know that there are quite a few old timers around reading off a level one support script but everything is NOT a hd failure problem. 

In my direct personal experience the reboots are definitely related to the 6.3a/b upgrade. I went through two brand new hard drives following the sage advice about failing HD and the problem persisted until i went back to 3.1.5f.

my two bit


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

temp357 said:


> I know that there are quite a few old timers around reading off a level one support script but everything is NOT a hd failure problem.


Sorry, I'd respond to this but nothing in my 'script' seems to qualify.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

I have an original HR10-250 (bought the first month they were available) still on 3.1 working flawlessly.

I have a newer (one-year-old) unit that is on 6.3a and it has the audio dropouts on OTA issue. This past week, it started rebooting many times each day. Sometimes it does it successfully all by itself. Sometimes we get a dark screen and have to power down/power up to get it to reboot. This machine also performed flawlessy before 6.3a.

It appears to me that the more recent reboots might be related to the recent guide data corruption issues reported on other threads, but that is pure speculation.

I do know that my wife, a six-year seasoned DirecTiVo devotee, is ready to toss hers (the 6.3a unit) and take anything we can get that works reliably.


----------



## jediphish (Oct 13, 2006)

After two hours on the phone with D* today, I am "upgrading" the HR10 that has 6.3b to an HR20 at the best deal I could get. I'm keeping the unit that has 6.3a (which is owned), since D* won't give up two HR20s at a time. I will lose two HD DNS channels on that Tivo, but oh well. Those were heading out the door sometime.

The 6.3a unit has not been locking up as much, but of course, still has audio drops. It's going to be interesting having one of each unit in the house, comparing how neither really works properly. Fun times.

Thanks D*. Oh, and it just occurred to me that D* no longer uses the slogan/song "somebody up there loves me, DirecTV." Wonder why that is? Not.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Im sticking with my 3.1.5f software, I have blocked updates via zipper, once I see everything is worked out, then and only then I MAY upgrade.


----------



## 3dishes (Mar 27, 2005)

jediphish said:


> After two hours on the phone with D* today, I am "upgrading" the HR10 that has 6.3b to an HR20 at the best deal I could get. I'm keeping the unit that has 6.3a (which is owned), since D* won't give up two HR20s at a time. I will lose two HD DNS channels on that Tivo, but oh well. Those were heading out the door sometime.


Same problem here with the reboots, for me I didn't have any problems until just recently and now I can get a few in a couple of hours. Not sure if I got the upgrade to 6.3b yet, I'll have to check.

So Jediphish, how come you are losing HD DNS? Did they never turn off when they should have?


----------



## cheddarspaz2 (Oct 24, 2006)

No Help From Direc Here Either! The constant restarts and freezing finally got to me. I called and even though they say "You're a Preferred customer" they don't seem very enthusiastic to solve this problem. With all of us calling about it, I'm sure ALL of them know about the problem; they're probably told not to give anything away by the tight-wad supers.

They sent out a new HR10 and I got them to eat the shipping (was like pulling teeth) but they wanted mine back too. Once I got it, (with 6.3a on it already) I tried to keep it by saying that I'd go with a 2-year contract if I could keep mine..... NO WAY, would they do it. So, I sent the same one back.

I rolled back to 3.1.5e, and no more problems. It hasn't frozen or restarted since. 

So much for being on the customer "A" list. After that ordeal, I'm ready to dump Direc...


----------



## jediphish (Oct 13, 2006)

3dishes said:


> So Jediphish, how come you are losing HD DNS? Did they never turn off when they should have?


I assume that when I get an HR20, which means that I'll be able to receive four local broadcast nets in HD via the 5LNB dish that is on my roof, that DirecTV will shut off the HD DNS feeds of NBC and FOX that I've received for several years. That's the policy as I understand it. Thus, on my Tivo machine, I will only be able to get my locals via the antenna that I have in my attic. Not too big of a deal, but sometimes my local NBC forgets to "flip the switch" so I usually record NBC shows from the NY feed.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

sk33t3r said:


> 6.3a has audio issues with fox ota, 6.3b has issues with the logs filling up thus causing seveal issues. Call DTV and complain!!!


Unfortunately, DirecTV's response is to replace it with an HR20. I tried that route but it was an unacceptable solution for me. The HR20 is going back. I'm through contacting DirecTV with issues with my HR10-250.


----------



## Monkeybiz (Jan 14, 2005)

Crossing my fingers, no reboot in a couple of hours after several during football yesterday. Maybe it is something clearing out and get's better by itself. I may jinx myself saying that - I'm afraid to do anything like season passes. I deleted a few of them that froze it up last night so maybe that had something to do with it. So only one reboot this morning and so far so good.

Edit, spoke too soon. I'm no expert but makes sense to go into the settings and clear stuff out. I wouldn't bother but these reboots come at the most inoportune times. Maybe I'll learn something, still haven't found folder on this HR10 upgrade. Clearing the silly thumbs thing now, never use it.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

jediphish said:


> I assume that when I get an HR20, which means that I'll be able to receive four local broadcast nets in HD via the 5LNB dish that is on my roof, that DirecTV will shut off the HD DNS feeds of NBC and FOX that I've received for several years.


Not necessarily. I got an HR20 back in October, and I am still getting the KCBS (Channel 81) feed, even though I can now get my local CBS station via MPEG-4. Since then, I had called several times to add/delete receivers and such -- nobody ever said anything about it, and I wasn't about to ask. No doubt it will disappear at some point, but getting an HR20 doesn't seem to automatically trigger anything.


----------



## notmestl (Jun 28, 2001)

OK, I had the same problem. Mine would reboot every couple of minutes! I was loosing my mind to say the least.
I tried doing a couple manual reboots - no good.
I cleared out dead season passes and wish lists - no good.

I looked at my Now Playing List and for the size of the hd it looked kinda bulky, so I deleted some of the older movies I had on there for convenience sake. Probably about 4 of them total, plus another couple shows we would never watch anyway.
Did another manual reboot. 
All was good after that. I think the hd was full and this new wonderful version of software has an issue clearing the space when it needs to sometimes (just a theory).
Hey it worked for me...


----------



## Monkeybiz (Jan 14, 2005)

That was my hunch also, too much clutter. I think my HDD is full also so I'll try deleting more stuff if it will make things easier for this buggy software patch.


----------



## Cruzan (Dec 21, 2001)

OhioUmpire said:


> I am having the same problems with my HD DirecTivo. I will go to watch a Tivo'd show and it is only a partial recording. When I look at the recording history, it says "power was disconnected" which I know is not the case. I am also finding that sometimes when I come downstairs to watch TV, I turn my TV on and its just a black screen, no picture. The Tivo will not respond to the remote and it is locked up. The only way to recover is to unplug and plug the unit back in.


I have exactly the same problems. If I let the Tivo sit for a few days after a freeze it will eventually reboot on its own.

I'm hoping it's bad guide data but I'm not optimistic. My next box will not be with DirecTV.


----------



## Cruzan (Dec 21, 2001)

You may be right, but I have another hypothesis - deleting upcoming recordings from the To Do list causes reboots at the point that they would have started.

It seems consistent with my To Do logs, but I'm curious if this makes sense for other people.

Ron



notmestl said:


> I looked at my Now Playing List and for the size of the hd it looked kinda bulky, so I deleted some of the older movies I had on there for convenience sake. Probably about 4 of them total, plus another couple shows we would never watch anyway.
> Did another manual reboot.
> All was good after that. I think the hd was full and this new wonderful version of software has an issue clearing the space when it needs to sometimes (just a theory).
> Hey it worked for me...


----------



## vonburkleo (Feb 15, 2003)

OK, following the advice from this thread, I did a total reset on the unit (blew away To Do list, Saved programs, etc.) So far it seems to have worked...Im at about 10 hours with no issues at all. Stay tuned....I'll post an update after a few days have gone by.


----------



## vonburkleo (Feb 15, 2003)

Great news! The total reset seems to have totally fixed the problem and the Tivo works better than ever (everything is very fast, especialy setting up recordings and season passes).


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

My HR10 with 6.3a is having the constant rebootin problem as well. For example,
one 2-hour movie will be broken up into 9 parts.(ranging from 7 minutes to 50
minutes) The rebooting problem occurs dozens of times a day... every single day
of the week.  I know it's not my hard drive. 

My HR10 with 6.3b does not have this problem. It hasn't had a single reboot
since it was updated to 6.3b a couple of weeks ago.

I have tried most of the resetting options. None of them cured this problem.
Short of deleting EVERYTHING on my HR10, is there something else that I can
do? 

Is DirecTV even aware of this problem? If so, what are they doing about it?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Leila said:


> ...
> Is DirecTV even aware of this problem? If so, what are they doing about it?
> 
> Thanks for any info!


Yes, they're aware of the problem. But most of the technical folks are on holiday this week, so I haven't been able to get any definitive info from them yet.

Fortunately my HR10 with v6.3a has been well-behaved the past two days, after hanging up once or more each day since Christmas Eve.


----------



## uwec86 (Mar 21, 2005)

I've goto 2 H10's, one with 6a and the other with 6b. The unit with 6a reboots constantly and locks up. The A unit is 2 years older but I never had a problem until I upgraded to 6.3. I've finally given in and am replacing both units with H20's...for FREE (if you don't count the 2 yr contract).

I'm starting to think that releasing 6.3 was a way to speed up customers dumping the TiVo units for their product.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Leila said:


> My HR10 with 6.3a is having the constant rebootin problem as well. For example,
> one 2-hour movie will be broken up into 9 parts.(ranging from 7 minutes to 50
> minutes) The rebooting problem occurs dozens of times a day... every single day
> of the week.  I know it's not my hard drive.
> ...


After my 6.3a unit rebooted itself multiple times per day, I deleted several recorded programs to reduce the hard drive from being completely full. After that, the reboots have stopped completely. Luck or coincidence or valid workaround, it works now and my wife stopped her threats to remove that HD TiVo from the house.

Perhaps a full hard drive is the variable that causes major problems for some folks and no problems for others (i.e., hard drive not full).


----------



## kc51295 (Aug 27, 2002)

even after a total reset ! I was good for a week and then boom it started again ! and I looked at another HD DVR ( Tivo ) I have and it is the same version but it has never locked- neither has my other two HD DVR 250 s ( Tivo ) ! I called DTV today and with basically no hassle they are sending me a new HD DVR- BUT it will PROBABLY be the NDS box !!!!! So I said "OK" because 1) I figured I should at least try it 2) If it is ok I can get local HD BUT I am not real thrilled any suggestions ? I have had at least one tivo in my house for 5 years !!!!!

When the hell will comcast have there Tivos !!!!!!


----------



## JohnTivo (Dec 2, 2002)

Budget_HT said:


> After my 6.3a unit rebooted itself multiple times per day, I deleted several recorded programs to reduce the hard drive from being completely full. After that, the reboots have stopped completely. Luck or coincidence or valid workaround, it works now and my wife stopped her threats to remove that HD TiVo from the house.
> 
> Perhaps a full hard drive is the variable that causes major problems for some folks and no problems for others (i.e., hard drive not full).


Same circumstance as I. Once I made some space on the drive, my reboots and freeze ups stopped completely! I haven't had one issue with 6.3a since....


----------



## nelsonrl (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, got the .b version on one of my two units - that would be the one that reboots daily now and has partial recordings. Unit worked flawlessly until the .b version.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Hmmm. I pulled the phone cord on two 3.1 boxes to prevent 6.3. Now it sounds like I might have to pull the phone cord on my 6.3a box to prevent 6.3b. Not a happy thought.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

I've just suffered my 2nd reboot in 7 days with 6.3b....not too bad, but hopefully it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

For the folks that are experiencing the reboots, are you recording suggestions and is your drive full? I had very similar symptoms to these even with brand new drives. After installing the new drive with CDE everythign worked for awhile but the problem came back. Now I'm starting to think that it came back around the time the drive filled up with recordings and suggestions? I vary rarely delete anything since the tivo does that pretty well.

I went back to 3.1.5f so i can't really say for sure now and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

temp357 said:


> For the folks that are experiencing the reboots, are you recording suggestions and is your drive full? I had very similar symptoms to these even with brand new drives. After installing the new drive with CDE everythign worked for awhile but the problem came back. Now I'm starting to think that it came back around the time the drive filled up with recordings and suggestions? I vary rarely delete anything since the tivo does that pretty well.
> 
> I went back to 3.1.5f so i can't really say for sure now and haven't had any problems since.


I don't use suggestions and my unit has been upgraded to 550 Gig. I never had a reboot on 6.3a, but in the three weeks since I was upgraded to 6.3b, the unit has rebooted itself twice. Because of the holidays, it has stayed almost empty.


----------

